# KnitKing/Brother



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

Some knitters have expressed a sincere interest in purchasing Brother KMs. Many good replies to specific requests for information have been made that advise KnitKings and Brothers are the same machines, just different names. I don't believe all who would be interested in this information have been made aware. 
If you have seen the author of Hand Manipulated Stitches, Susan G. She is knitting on a Knitking punch card machine on one of her youtube videos;




Other highly experienced knitters on this site have expressed their preference for the Knitking brand and others prefer Brother.
As per information I have read; Brother is the brand name on the Knitting Machines that were sold and distributed in the US and other areas, KnitKing is the same KM line, that was sold and distributed in the UK and other areas. I do not know the origin of both brands or when this occured however, for years both brands were built by the same manufacturer for the machines we see commonly available for resale now. 
I enjoy watching the ebay market for KMs and recently saw a Brother KH892E sell for $290.00 then a couple days later a Knitking KK93 sold for $127.00. Both sales occured within a few days. There was a Knitking bulky compuknit that just this morning sold for $1035.00 and currently a Brother KH270 has a bid for just over $1600.00, both machines shared the same marketing time on ebay and appear in very good comparable condition. 
I see the same difference in the value of KMs between the brands, on the ribbing attachments and other accessories like the garter carriage and color changers as well, on ebay/US. 
Obviously there are differences in market timing between the auctions as well as the starting bid price placed on the machines by their owners and the condition of the KMs. I am however observing that comparable models of the KK line in comparable condition possibly in nicer condition, typically don't attract as high an auction value, and are typically listed for less than comprarable Brother models, at least here. 
Is there someone with information on how the KM brands are valued in the UK and other markets where Knitkings were originally distributed? Has anyone noticed if the value is effected in the reverse with Knitkings listing and selling for a higher value than comparable Brother models in your market. 
If you are interested in a Brother KM, why not expand your search to include the KnitKing brand and possibly enjoy a savings. The accessories built for Brother/KnitKing fit both makes comparable models. 
If other knitters have similar information on the values of the Silver Reed/Singer/KnitMaster lines I'm sure this would be of great interest to others. 
Please share your opinions and information.


----------



## tpmcgoo2 (Mar 7, 2011)

very interesting. I have a knit king and 2 brothers and am just learning to use them. I was gifted them..lucky me!!!


----------



## Uyvonne (Dec 18, 2011)

The Brother and Knitking were both made in Japan by Brother International. Brother and Knitking Corporation were competitors in the US. Brother was headquartered in New Jersey and Knitking was in California. Brother used a network or distributors and dealers and Knitking sold directly to the public. It made for good competition and sales.

Knitking had a few models that were exclusive to them, like the KH891, which had a knitleader built into the machine. Brother KH970 was Knitking Compuknit V.

I sold both machines and they were identical! Both are very good quality and parts are interchangeable between same gauge machines.


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

I don't remember a machine over here being called Knitking and the only ones that I have ever seen for sale have been based in the USA. I do know however that the Brother and Knitking machines are the same and believed that Knitkings were made purely for the USA market. The same applies to other machines, the Passap E6000 is the exact same as the Pfaff E6000. I believe one was distributed from Germany and the other from France. Even though these machines are the same I have found that the Passap always sells for more. Knitmaster is even more confusing, now over here they go under the name Silver Reed I have 2 machines that are the exact same, the Knitmaster Zippy Plus and the Silver Reed SK280. Over in the USA I think that I am right in saying these are called Singer or Studio. If I was to put my Knitmaster and my Silver Reed up for sale I would bet that the Silver Reed would make a lot more money even though the Zippy is in brand new condition and the Silver Reed is well used.


----------



## Wrenmuzz (Mar 2, 2012)

Another Brit who. Has never heard of Knitking, I have always had Brother machines, both knitting and sewing.


----------



## Leonora (Apr 22, 2011)

I had the KH891, and it was my first knitting machine, but it was a Brother model here in the UK and not a Knit King at all. As far as I am aware, we've never had Knit Kings in the UK, only Brother. Leonora


Uyvonne said:


> The Brother and Knitking were both made in Japan by Brother International. Brother and Knitking Corporation were competitors in the US. Brother was headquartered in New Jersey and Knitking was in California. Brother used a network or distributors and dealers and Knitking sold directly to the public. It made for good competition and sales.
> 
> Knitking had a few models that were exclusive to them, like the KH891, which had a knitleader built into the machine. Brother KH970 was Knitking Compuknit V.
> 
> I sold both machines and they were identical! Both are very good quality and parts are interchangeable between same gauge machines.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Uyvonne said:


> The Brother and Knitking were both made in Japan by Brother International. Brother and Knitking Corporation were competitors in the US. Brother was headquartered in New Jersey and Knitking was in California. Brother used a network or distributors and dealers and Knitking sold directly to the public. It made for good competition and sales.
> 
> Knitking had a few models that were exclusive to them, like the KH891, which had a knitleader built into the machine. Brother KH970 was Knitking Compuknit V.
> 
> I sold both machines and they were identical! Both are very good quality and parts are interchangeable between same gauge machines.


Send Grandmann a PM


----------



## ninapi (May 25, 2013)

I found that when I work the tuck stitch every 25 needles is one that has a lot of stitchs on a needle. Why? I have a brother kh 830.


----------

